# Knives for Brisket, straight vs curved; flexible vs stiff, serrated vs smooth.



## jtung23 (Jun 5, 2017)

New to smoking brisket and wanted to pick up a couple knives for the fat trimming and slicing.

Looking online, I wasn't able to figure out which factors of the knife would be best for trimming, straight vs curved and flexible vs stiff. Also, how do you determine what length you want the blade to be?

For the slicing knife, what would the difference be between serrated and a smooth blade?

I was thinking of getting the Wusthof 6" Curved Boning knife. What do y'all think?

http://www.wusthof.com/products/knives/6-curved-boning-knife-1999

Happy Smoking!


----------



## ynot2k (Jun 5, 2017)

For trimming brisket we use 9" Dexter fillet knivest.  Very flexible so we can get into all areas that need trimmed.  Also very light weight for when we are trimming lots of briskets.

For carving we us 9" Victorinox with serrated blade.  Easily gets through the bark without tearing it up and makes beautiful presentation slices.

I started out with shorter, less flexible boning knives for trimming and quickly went to the longer more flexible fillet knives.

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA













20170605_130643_resized.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------



## cksteele (Jun 5, 2017)

yup what YNOT2K said  also trim the brisket  cold cold  cold as possible  the fat will be  easier to trim


----------



## jtung23 (Jun 5, 2017)

YNOT2K said:


> For trimming brisket we use 9" Dexter fillet knivest.  Very flexible so we can get into all areas that need trimmed.  Also very light weight for when we are trimming lots of briskets.
> 
> For carving we us 9" Victorinox with serrated blade.  Easily gets through the bark without tearing it up and makes beautiful presentation slices.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Why did you choose to use a 9" blade instead of something shorter like 6" which I've seen others prefer to use on here and elsewhere.


----------



## bearsmokebbq (Jun 5, 2017)

I have the same Wusthof knife except mine has the granton edge. Have used it to trim a bunch of briskets and butts, ribs etc. I really enjoy using it, great knife, I highly recommend it. My only "negative" would be that I would prefer it to have a little bit more flex, but thats just my personal preference YMMV. Like YNOT2K I use a Victorinox knife for my slicer as well, not the same one though, I have the 12" roast slicer, similar to his picture just a little longer and non-serrated edge. Would higly recommend this knife as well, Victorinox makes a helleva knife for money!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a simple fillet knife for trimming (fairly stiff) and a Mundial for slicing. I bought a 14" but 12" would be fine. Neither are high $. Then again, I don't do brisket on a daily basis. The fillet knife cleans up pork butt as well.












IMG_2127.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 5, 2017)

I too use filet knife and 12" smooth roast slicer ... actually..  the slicing knife came in a jerky board cutting kit ... The kit didn't perform like I wanted so I just repurposed the knife ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2017)

I have been a pro chef over 20 years. I have One Wustof Chefs Knife, that was a gift. I have 2 10" Victorinox Chefs Knives, 2 flex Boning Knifes, 1 stiff Boning Knife, 1 14" Granton Slicer, 1 Offset Serrated Bread Knife and a Paring Knife...ALL these Victorinox knives COMBINED cost less than my Wustof!!! What do think l would suggest you look in to?[emoji]128523[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Victorinox 6" curved boning knife  for trimming and a Dexter serrated slicing knife for cutting and serving smoked brisket.  Each can be had for under $20 US.  After a couple or three years, both remain sharp and make good cuts.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Japanese Gyuto for 90% of my kitchen work. I also have a couple of Wusthof chefs knives that come into play now and then. I pull out a Shun boning knife with a curved blade as needed. On the other end of the spectrum, I've always been impressed with the quality delivered in a cheap Dexter knife.


----------



## ynot2k (Jun 7, 2017)

The 9" fillet knife is more flexible than the 6".  I like to be able to bend it around corners when trimming brisket.  I just finished trimming 12 brisket with it this morning.

I also use a 10" chefs knife for other prep and the length works good for me.  The 9" knives feel good in my hands.

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA


----------

